# [SOLVED] matshita dvd-ram uj851s ata device quit working



## Jende (Mar 26, 2009)

newbie here: thanks in advance. own an HP pavillion dv9000. dvd drive was working fine -all of a sudden quit working. tried figuring things out from internet but i'm more confused then ever. could one of you kinds souls have mercy on me. i spent 8 hours today trying to fix. btw drive is mahshita dvd-ram uj851s ava device. thanks again for any and all help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: matshita dvd-ram uj851s ata device quit working*

See if this helps you.

Go to the Device Manager and uninstall the DVD-Rom driver (Open the DVD-Rom in the Device Manager>Right click on the DVD-Rom (dvd-ram uj851s)>Uninstall
Reboot the computer
Vista will reinstall the driver

If that fails delete the upper/lower filters:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Jende (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: matshita dvd-ram uj851s ata device quit working*

ray:ray:

thanks Bill!!!! deleting the lower and upper filters did the trick. cant tell you how relieved i am. you truly are one of the computer gods. lol thanks again
:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: matshita dvd-ram uj851s ata device quit working*

Hi Jende:wave:,
I am glad to hear it helped youray:.

This is a common issue.
You are the first to call me one of the computer gods:laugh:.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## russeltejero (Mar 28, 2009)

This issue still not resolved with my Toshiba A300 Satellite lasptop using the same device, any solution for this, there no upper and lower limits in the registry entry.

Please help I cant use my DVD drive at all.


----------

